
Show HN: Ethergarden the First virtual garden on the ethereum blockchain - bugduino
https://ethergarden.io
======
bugduino
Hi, We have just launched Ethergarden
[https://ethergarden.io](https://ethergarden.io), the first virtual garden on
the Ethereum blockchain. In Ethergarden everybody can plant his tree (with a
specific name and url) and water it to make it grow taller or cut other trees
to make them shrink, by paying in ETH. The DApp is inspired by Crypto High
Score: the more your tree gets funded, the taller it grows and the more
visible it becomes. However, growing is not the only way to gain more
visibility: you can make your tree the tallest also by cutting the other trees
in the garden! You can find the verified contract here:
[https://etherscan.io/address/0x471cd7a690b752e13826bbf3745a9...](https://etherscan.io/address/0x471cd7a690b752e13826bbf3745a9111c66906f5)

